# Treiber fehlt? (hdaudbus.sys)



## alive1990 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ihr da,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Eben habe ich meine neue GeForce 460 GTX installiert und das hat auch eigentlich alles funktioniert. Doch jetzt tritt immer ein Fehler auf.

Der Assi für das Suchen neuer Hardware sucht bei jedem Neustart den Treiber "Mircosoft UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio". Dabei sagt er mir immer: Die Datei "hdaudbus.sys" von windows-treiber-cab wird benötigt.

Was soll ich jetzt machen??


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt nach dem Soundkartentreiber, den alten Treiber vielleicht noch mal deinstallieren und erneut aufspielen. Notfalls mal nach einem Neueren auschau halten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Dezember 2010)

alive1990 schrieb:


> Der Assi für das Suchen neuer Hardware sucht bei jedem Neustart den Treiber "Mircosoft UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio".



Ist der Microsoft High Definition Audio Treiber denn installiert?
Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) High Definition Audio class driver available for Windows Server 2003, Windows XP, and Window 2000


----------



## alive1990 (13. Dezember 2010)

danke für die Hilfe.

Ich habe mir den Hotfix jetzt runtergelanden, aber wo muss ich den hinpacken??
Wo kann ich sehen welche Treiber installiert sind.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Dezember 2010)

alive1990 schrieb:


> danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Ich habe mir den Hotfix jetzt runtergelanden, aber wo muss ich den hinpacken??
> Wo kann ich sehen welche Treiber installiert sind.
> ...



Einfach installieren.
Danach sollte XP Ruhe geben.


----------



## alive1990 (14. Dezember 2010)

also irgendwie funktioniert das immer noch nicht.

Jedes Mal wenn ich restarte findet mein PC diese Datei nicht -.-


----------

